# Bolt Setup - Apps not loading



## TiKevin (Nov 11, 2015)

So I've had my Bolt on the network for about 12 hours now. None of the Apps have loaded. No Amazon, no Netflix, no Pandora, no YouTube, no nothing. The only thing that 1/2 way works is the Showcase occasionally shows 2 "apps".

The network is working according to the tests. I have a pretty correct Guide. Have requested a VH1 video, but it hasn't downloaded.

I bought the Bolt from TiVo so it's activated.

Haven't tried recording yet.

I haven't seen any similar posts on Bolt.

Any suggestions? Haven't called since that's tough in the house with a 3 year old.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

When you go into Settings > App Settings > My Video Providers, are all of the apps you want selected?

It can take up to 24 hours for the box to fully activate and for the apps to first populate, but forcing some service connections in the Network Settings can move things along. Rebooting sometimes kicks things in too.


----------



## TiKevin (Nov 11, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> When you go into Settings > App Settings > My Video Providers, are all of the apps you want selected?


Yes they are.

I called support today. Steps we tried...
- network connected
- Disabled all apps
- network connected
- reboot
- network connect (twice!)
- enable some apps
- network connect
- still no apps
- same process again
- still no apps

Checked a lot of settings. HDMI, service settings, network settings, no ports blocked on my router, rebooted network devices, ....

Moved the TiVo into my Router's DMZ. Changed QoS settings to give TiVo MAC highest priority!

They want to blame my network! Said they couldn't support network devices (really? I have to have a direct link to their servers?)

They have offered to swap it out, but I don't want to change out the HDD!

Needless to say, frustrating. Any other suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiKevin said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> I called support today. Steps we tried...
> - network connected
> ...


Why would you need to change out the hard drive? The drive is married to the box. You can't view the shows from that drive on any other Tivo.


----------



## TiKevin (Nov 11, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Why would you need to change out the hard drive? The drive is married to the box. You can't view the shows from that drive on any other Tivo.


Like you, my Bolt has a 4 TB drive in it now. Gotta go back to the 500 GB before shipping it back. It won't take long since I've done it once already.

Have to decide if I want to try again or just go with the Xfinity X1. Can another Bolt really work? Seems unlikely.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

TiKevin said:


> Like you, my Bolt has a 4 TB drive in it now. Gotta go back to the 500 GB before shipping it back. It won't take long since I've done it once already.
> 
> Have to decide if I want to try again or just go with the Xfinity X1. Can another Bolt really work? Seems unlikely.


I had to do a Clear & Delete everything to get the apps working on mine after upgrading the drive. I think it's especially necessary if you run the Bolt initially with the stock drive and then upgrade the drive some time later like I did. Everything was perfect after that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wscottcross said:


> I had to do a Clear & Delete everything to get the apps working on mine after upgrading the drive. I think it's especially necessary if you run the Bolt initially with the stock drive and then upgrade the drive some time later like I did. Everything was perfect after that.


Yes. If you used those apps with the stock drive and then upgraded the drive to 4TB, you definitely need to do a clear and delete. At least I found that was the case with the Netflix and Amazon apps.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

And friends don't let friends go to the X1!!!


----------



## TiKevin (Nov 11, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. If you used those apps with the stock drive and then upgraded the drive to 4TB, you definitely need to do a clear and delete. At least I found that was the case with the Netflix and Amazon apps.


That's funny. I decided to do that (clear & delete) on my own. It fixed the problem. Is that in the upgrade steps?

Anyway, I'm at Comcast waiting to get a cable card!


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good Luck with ComCast CableCard Pairing

I have paired 3 ComCast CableCards and had three different experiences.

The first Pairing was only one additional cable card exchange in a weeks period to get it working on Comcast Cablecard Outlet 1.

The second Pairing was 5 weeks of our torture, many Comcast technician visits, 13 CableCards and 3 TiVos were exchanged on Comcast CableCard Outlet 2.
This turned out that the SW in Denver was not set up correctly for Outlet 2.

The third Pairing was more like 5 minutes. I told ComCast CableCard Tech that The pairing was for ComCast CableCard Outlet 3. She authorized it right off the bat.
I got the CableCard from Comcast the day before.



TiKevin said:


> That's funny. I decided to do that (clear & delete) on my own. It fixed the problem. Is that in the upgrade steps?
> 
> Anyway, I'm at Comcast waiting to get a cable card!


----------



## TiKevin (Nov 11, 2015)

zerdian1 said:


> Good Luck with ComCast CableCard Pairing
> 
> The third Pairing was more like 5 minutes. I told ComCast CableCard Tech that The pairing was for ComCast CableCard Outlet 3. She authorized it right off the bat.


Similar to my experience. More than 20 minutes on hold wait for the rep. Maybe 10 minutes. Several minutes of me flipping through channels trying to see something. Oh, it takes a couple of seconds for the channel to start up.

Seems to be working. Haven't tried everything. On demand seems to work, maybe.


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

It amazes me how these companies can get away with this crap. They lure us in with fancy graphics and stylish shiny ads and when we get the amazing super device it doesn’t even do the things they advertise. I thought that was called false advertising? Lucky for me my tv has apps built in so I don’t have this particular issue but, I had two hard drives die on me back to back and they refused to replace it with a new one. Just some refurbished turd that may or may not last. AND I had to buy a laptop cooling fan to keep the pos from overheating and dying again because some brian dead engineers designed the thing with cooling vents on the bottom and a downward blowing cooling fan which essentially forces hot air right back into the machine. In addition for about six months I could not download or stream anything to my ios devices. The boneheads finally fixed that BUT rest assured they will NEVER see another penny from me. And don’t get me started on what they call CUSTOMER SERVICE. Should be called customer screw us.


----------

